# Adata SDXC 7.0 express cards announced.



## Chaitanya (Oct 6, 2021)

ADATA Unveils Premier Extreme SDXC SD 7.0 Express Card


ADATA Technology, a manufacturer of high-performance DRAM modules, NAND Flash products, mobile accessories, gaming products, electric power trains, and industrial solutions today announces the new ADATA Premier Extreme SDXC SD Express Card. Thanks to the latest SD 7.0 specification, which...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 7, 2021)

With cameras & readers supporting CFExpress already in the market, I wonder whether SD 7.0 isn't too late to join the party.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 8, 2021)

Antono Refa said:


> With cameras & readers supporting CFExpress already in the market, I wonder whether SD 7.0 isn't too late to join the party.


CFexpress type a adoption is still too slow and other than handful of Sony Cameras no one is adopting that standard so let's see how SD 7.0 is adopted.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 8, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> CFexpress type a adoption is still too slow and other than handful of Sony Cameras no one is adopting that standard so let's see how SD 7.0 is adopted.


My impression is

1. UHS II cards will take a performance hit in SDXC 7.0 slots, so some customers would upgrade cards. Unless SD 7.0 comes in at a much lower price, customers wouldn't prefer SD to CFExpress. On the contrary, owners of such cameras as the R5 would rather buy more of the CFExpress cards they already have.

2. Given a device can dissipate the heat (with similar size, I don't see a reason why just one of the two would create a problem), CFExpress type A vs type B is a matter of designing different plastics.

3. There already are CFExpress slots and card readers on the market and manufacturers are already working out the problems. Another standard is another headache, which I don't see how they would justify.

4. Micro SD is loosing market with some smartphone manufacturers dropping it, and nobody making A2 compatible slots*. At some point laptop manufacturers will probably follow suit and drop the slot as well.

* I know there are A2 micro SD cards on the market, I haven't heard of any gadgets with slots that benefit from it.


----------

